# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Не убий?

## Yudhishthiranath das

Священники РПЦ МП будут окормлять коллектив северодвинского мясокомбината Митрополит Архангельский и Холмогорский РПЦ МП Даниил освятил на территории северодвинского мясокомбината часовню в честь Успения Пресвятой Богородицы, передает 14 октября "Интерфакс-религия". Богослужения в ней будут совершать еженедельно. Кроме того, планируется, что северодвинские священники будут проводить беседы с сотрудниками предприятия на духовно-нравственные темы, сообщает пресс-служба Архангельской епархии. После чина освящения архиерею Московской патриархии показали цеха мясокомбината. http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=103764

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Священники РПЦ МП будут окормлять коллектив северодвинского мясокомбината Митрополит Архангельский и Холмогорский РПЦ МП Даниил освятил на территории северодвинского мясокомбината часовню в честь Успения Пресвятой Богородицы, передает 14 октября "Интерфакс-религия". Богослужения в ней будут совершать еженедельно. Кроме того, планируется, что северодвинские священники будут проводить беседы с сотрудниками предприятия на духовно-нравственные темы, сообщает пресс-служба Архангельской епархии. После чина освящения архиерею Московской патриархии показали цеха мясокомбината. http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=103764


Может эти беседы растопят сердца работников мясокомбината.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

батюшка освятил... колбасы)

----------

